# What Chinese watch are you wearing today? (March 2013)



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Can't believe that it's March already. Spring should be around the corner, lighter,longer days ahead....up north anyway 

One of my faves today

View attachment 991060
View attachment 991061
View attachment 991062


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch weist check.....WRUW today*

Still in an ST5 mood!










Regards,

Martin


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Alright ladies and gents! Let's see those Chinese watches of yours!


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

jiusko and memorigin
my best love.
View attachment 991236


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 991556


My Sea-Gull ST5 again. Wot I love to bits.

Shiny, innit.

Ric


----------



## Mr_Skoog (Aug 30, 2012)

Alpha Submariner on PVD real bond nato
View attachment 991587


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

Still wearing Chinese...










































Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch weist check.....WRUW today*

ChangShou

View attachment 991697


View attachment 991698


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

some big ones
View attachment 991979


That strap is very comfy and soft.

View attachment 991986


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Schafer with the ST19 chrono movement:


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch weist check.....WRUW today*



saskwatch said:


> ChangShou
> 
> View attachment 991697
> 
> ...


Forgive me Jon but I'm getting old and my memory doesn't seem to have store your posting this one before...or is an Oldtimers test? ;-)

No matter; I like it and if you have posted it; I like it again :-d


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I took a short ride and wore Japanese today. Sorry, my friends, I've cheated on all of you with Orient.


----------



## fpharryc (Dec 29, 2012)

View attachment 992341


Just return to this forum after being banned for two days due to my ill behavior. :-d

Here is a gift posted for the aficionado.

1966 A611a.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Tomorrow for my birthday; I will wear my 'big' Baoshihua. This was one of me early $4 purchases...









Sorry, the movement and case back pics seem to have slipped off Photobucket(like so many of my irretrievable photos). I'll try and remember to retake and save them for future.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 992609


Hi All,

So one of the reasons I brought two, and only these two, watches on our annual ski holiday was to decide which of these two vintage mechanical shiny things I love the most.

Well, in that regard the trip's a failure, 'cos I love 'em both and couldn't bear to part with either of them.

Folks, the Sea-Gull ST5 cost me £50, and the Raketa 24hr Radio Operator cost me $100. Both are handwind, have acrylic domed glassworks, are shiny, take 18mm straps, and are totally unlike anything else worn by friends and colleagues. You all know I hold my Beijings in high regards, but these two little gems are at the very tip of the large pyramid of esteem that I have for attractive, well engineered, mechanical miracles.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd say these two March threads need merging, please Mr Ron Sir.

Ric


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Shanghai 7120.

View attachment 992640


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

This is one of my favorites, and it was my first Parnis, to almost three years ago. Still works amazingly well, and extremely accurate!


































Enjoy the weekend,
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch weist check.....WRUW today*



Pawl_Buster said:


> Forgive me Jon but I'm getting old and my memory doesn't seem to have store your posting this one before...or is an Oldtimers test? ;-)
> 
> No matter; I like it and if you have posted it; I like it again :-d


Thanks! I posted last August. Maybe you just missed it.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Tomorrow for my birthday; I will wear my 'big' Baoshihua. This was one of me early $4 purchases...
> 
> Sorry, the movement and case back pics seem to have slipped off Photobucket(like so many of my irretrievable photos). I'll try and remember to retake and save them for future.


Happy birthday! The Shanghai Watch Factory Baoshihua is a great choice. :-!

Sorry to hear about your pictures. Because of issues with PB I switched to a different image hosting site last weekend. It took a long time to redo all the links on my website.

I found a caseback photo in an old post of yours:


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Xiongmao with sitting panda logo

View attachment 992887


View attachment 992889


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch weist check.....WRUW today*



saskwatch said:


> Thanks! I posted last August. Maybe you just missed it.


So I did...memory is still intact ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ntchen2 said:


> jiusko and memorigin
> my best love.
> View attachment 991236


 really amazing, both of them |> |>

Congratulations on these two fine pieces, ntchen2 :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

PARNIS 'Pilot' for me today&#8230;


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Reno said:


> PARNIS 'Pilot' for me today&#8230;


(sigh)

Reno, you are truly an artist. That's already a nice watch, but whenever you take your photos you make a nice watch look like a cat walk model.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Still in an ST5 mood!


Wow! Amazing on that strap, Martin!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

View attachment 993295


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

passnew
I and my son
View attachment 993358


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## breeder (May 30, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Sea Gull M186s

View attachment 993667


----------



## Torsten (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Soxa. Pushing the boundaries a little with this. But:

Strap, bezel insert, hands, dial and crystal all made in Guangdong province, China. Parts were then assembled in Hong Kong. Base watch obviously a Seiko SKX.

View attachment 993669


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 993705


Hi All,

So today I've chosen the Beijing Liaoning, totally transformed by a new Rios1931 Juchtens strap, in plain black.

To be honest, I'm not really a steel bracelet kind of guy, so the change in looks, comfort and (less) weight all lead to a massive improvement in general wearability.

I'm now looking at the ZunDa pair and wondering what I should do about their bracelets. Something similar, I expect.

Before anyone gets excited that I've won a lottery, the background is a Huf Haus calendar; shows a photo if someone else's lottery winnings, I'd say.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Transformed no end mate, and all the better for it. A different watch
View attachment 993741

just a thought....strange how we all want better standard bracelets and when we do, get swapped for a strap or mesh....odd lot are'nt we


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 993745


----------



## Torsten (Dec 26, 2009)

Rolex 6538 homage by helenarou. Except for the missing Rolex print on the dial this is a 1:1 replica of the James Bond watch as seen in Dr. No. Including strap. Case takes a 2824 or 2836 movement or similar. MK sells the watch as a kit or assembled. I purchased a ST2130 and MK was so kind to assemble for me. Triple sealed so one can actually go for a swim with the watch. Feels perfect. My watch has a custom printed dial to give it a bit more feel closer to the original.

View attachment 993806


View attachment 993809


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Ric Capucho said:


> (sigh)
> 
> Reno, you are truly an artist. That's already a nice watch, but whenever you take your photos you make a nice watch look like a cat walk model.
> 
> Ric


Thanks a lot Ric, I appreciate 

And your excellent (and rapidly increasing) collection is a credit to your taste ;-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 993924
View attachment 993925
View attachment 993926
View attachment 993928


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

my first tourbillon(memorigin)
View attachment 993953


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 995038


View attachment 995039


View attachment 995040


Good morning all,

And starting the week with the ZunJue, now on its dark brown Juchtens strap. Begone, steel bracelet.

I had a chance to capture the sun-ray effect on the dial. The two snaps are more or less how it looks in the flesh.

Notice that while the movement's decorated, its finishing isn't in the same league as the SB18 that graces the Zhufeng and Beihai.

But on the other hand, just look at what that domed sapphire does in combination with the black dial and the sun-rays coming from the textures.

Have a great day.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning all!

Parnis for me today.










































Have a great Monday, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 995248
View attachment 995250
View attachment 995255
View attachment 995256


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

View attachment 995382


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> View attachment 995382


Wow!...thats stunning Ron.


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

View attachment 995404

View attachment 995406


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Beijing SB-5

View attachment 995407


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> View attachment 995382





pinkits said:


> View attachment 995404
> 
> View attachment 995406





saskwatch said:


> Beijing SB-5
> 
> View attachment 995407


A procession of catwalk supermodels, today.

Ric


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> View attachment 995382


Beautiful, I have never seen.


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

My friend's seagull

View attachment 996169


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

View attachment 996313


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Good morning fellows!

Today I felt like wearing my Blue bezel, PO homage, by Parnis (I guess!).










































Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 996510
View attachment 996511


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

New Sea-Gull for me today:


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

View attachment 996596


Rick "giving the Swiss a day off" Denney


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

alpha today:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Huanghe

View attachment 996785


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Just noticed the Dragon King in a short clip I took while snowboarding. Here's a grainy snapshot of it in action!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

First post on this sub! Just got my first Chinese Mechanical, a Parnis Pilot

View attachment 996935


----------



## mrw (Oct 12, 2012)

Kronen & Sohne 
Um...not exactly Swiss or a Chronometer but a nice watch nonetheless.


----------



## jpc763 (Dec 1, 2010)

I picked this up a couple of weeks ago from another WUS here. I really love it!

View attachment 997207


----------



## fpharryc (Dec 29, 2012)

581

View attachment 997553


View attachment 997555


View attachment 997556


----------



## MauriceT (Feb 20, 2013)

Fiyta "Triumph" Chrono - with Fiyta's 7750 clone. Styling of the watch itself is somewhat derivative, but the movement is rather nicely decorated.
View attachment 997557


View attachment 997559


View attachment 997561


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 997604
View attachment 997605


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 997652


Good morning all,

So today I went for the Sea-Gull Sun Yat-sun.

Been neglecting it a bit these last few weeks, what with it going to the menders, plus (ahem) one or two incoming watches distracting me, and then me hols...

But I *did* remember to treat it with this new Juchtens strap... which took my breath away when I first saw it on the watch.

Have a good Wednesday.

Ric


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 997728
View attachment 997729


Parnis Pilot


----------



## Thomashek (Oct 29, 2010)

Tisell "Marine"


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

mrw said:


> Kronen & Sohne
> Um...not exactly Swiss or a Chronometer but a nice watch nonetheless.


 I have the same model, I use it as my dress watch, beautiful detailing on the dial. :-!


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

SS1-style Suzhou

View attachment 998073


View attachment 998074


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

Started off with my Pulsar, but finishing the day with:
View attachment 998217


----------



## mrw (Oct 12, 2012)

Well ... Not mechanical but a nice Parnis:


----------



## mrw (Oct 12, 2012)

slowcoach said:


> I have the same model, I use it as my dress watch, beautiful detailing on the dial. :-!


Amazing for $25!


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

memorigin
View attachment 998792


View attachment 998794


----------



## fpharryc (Dec 29, 2012)

No beauty contest here.

51

View attachment 998884


View attachment 998886


View attachment 998888


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Inspired by the somewhat entertaining discussion in one of the recent threads, decided to wear this beauty today.


----------



## miroman (Oct 29, 2010)

My new Seagull m190s - black version:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 998924
View attachment 998927


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Hongqi green today. Totally different watch after a strap change!

View attachment 998993


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

View attachment 999009
View attachment 999010


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 999060


View attachment 999061


Hi All,

So today I chose the Beijing Beihai.

Everything about this watch oozes quality, beauty, and style. But heard recently that a replacement strap for this costs almost as much as the watch. So now on the lookout for a decent supplier of lizard skin straps for this beauty and its ZhuFeng sister.

Trouble is that the ZhuFeng has 21mm lugs, so lord knows where I'll find a supplier with weird sizes.

Meanwhile, I continue to admire the crisp, folded napkin looks of that killer dial. And I took it off earlier to snap the movement photo (not the best pickie, I concede) and got a bit lost looking at the movement. Work's busy, so really no time for all this.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

View attachment 999100

1963 for me today
Shenyang J-6 in the background (based on MiG-19)


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

shanghai
View attachment 999127


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Chun Yan

View attachment 999159


View attachment 999161


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

Today I'm wearing my reliable Passion, on a brand new tan brown Havana, from Sectime.


















































































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Keeping the PerpetuaL momentum going...


----------



## fpharryc (Dec 29, 2012)

611

View attachment 1000276


View attachment 1000277


View attachment 1000278


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Winner automatic with DeBeers GW strap.

View attachment 1000631
View attachment 1000633
View attachment 1000634
View attachment 1000638


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

View attachment 1000797


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ntchen2 said:


> memorigin
> View attachment 998792
> 
> 
> View attachment 998794


Incredible, just incredible, ntchen2 O_O


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Chinese _Slava_ for the evening b-)


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Kongque

View attachment 1000954


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Beijing today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Just looked too good in the sun at the stoplight

View attachment 1001315


----------



## fpharryc (Dec 29, 2012)

Baiyuen

One of my favorites


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Beijing Nr.2 Watch Factory made 'San Huan' (three rings).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

_CJIABA_, again


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Good afternoon all!

The chunky Parnis, for my Saturday. It captures many glances...


















































Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Just in from Thomas..put it on a RIOS 1931 strap for now..liking it so far and everything works like a champ:
View attachment 1002272


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Changcheng

View attachment 1002384


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

parnis
View attachment 1003043


----------



## Smoking Joe (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

I posted photos of my 1963 when I received it from Thomas about a month ago. But I never posted photos of the box that it came in. I see that there is quite a variety of boxes and tins that these come in from various sources but I much prefer the wooden box that mine came in. b-)


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Beijing BS-2 , 1960's vintage.


----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)

You can not beat Seagull M199s for the price/value point. love it!

View attachment 1003851


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

After seeing those Rolex posts on the WUS Seiko/Citizen forum; I decided that this evening would be perfect for a GMT homage...


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

View attachment 1004271


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1004294


View attachment 1004295


Good morning all,

So today I went for the white dial ZunDa automatic as my opening salvo for what will be a week dominated by the many goodies available from the Beijing Watch Factory.

It's been a couple of weeks since I've worn it, with one thing or another three getting in the way, so it was nice to wind it up until the power reserve meter (a welcome gauge on any automatic watch) was at the 3/4 level, quick set of the date, then an easy synchronise of the time against my iPhone.

As the watch hacks, I for once bothered to set it more or less to the second. Not that I'm much bothered by tracking COSC-like accuracy.

Anyways, the Capucho wrist seems to be "just so" this morning, so none of the usual bracelet sizing problems that naturally steer me towards leather straps these days.

Let's see how it holds up by the end of the day on that score.

The watch continues to attract surreptitious glances from Swiss coworkers at meetings, at lunch and in elevators. Let's not tell 'em, eh?

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

It seems Beijing BS-2 watches are quite popular. Today I took out this silver textural dial BS-2 that is one of the very first VCMs I bought, and it is one of the earliest Beijing BS-2 watches made in early 1960's.|>


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

DongFeng

View attachment 1004576


View attachment 1004578


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi I'm new here ;-)

View attachment 1005095


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1005474


View attachment 1005475


View attachment 1005476


Hi All,

So today I went for the Beijing Beihai.

If the Zhufeng is the loveliest watch I ever saw, the Beihai is a very close second. I decided to swap the "stock" shiny lizard for a leather Juchten to try and reduce the glitter a bit. A definite factor is the cost of a replacement lizard from Beijing, but what actually pushed me is a bit of less is more with this watch.

A supermodel often looks her best when out of a full ball gown... in fact with no clothes at all would be fine, but there the strap parallel breaks down a bit.

Also not that (tah-dah!) the snows around our house have finally gone, and Spring is showing hints of springing. Good, was getting a bit sick of the monochrome hues of Winter.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everybody, good morning!

Today I'll be wearing one of my favorites, the MM homage, by Parnis.


















































Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Juhua

View attachment 1005841


View attachment 1005842


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Going with this one for a while...









Not sure why but this one is my favourite of all the sub styled watches I have.


----------



## chronoman23 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Pawl_Buster said:


> Going with this one for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being a cat person, I like the dial ! Is that logo part of the original dial, and in fact the brand name ?


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Vintage Zuanshi on mesh. I particularly like the sweep of the lugs and the facets on the indices of this one.

View attachment 1006002


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

guihua 
View attachment 1006407


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

apogee
my friend's watch
mine is black,my friend's watch is white.
View attachment 1006408

View attachment 1006409

View attachment 1006410

View attachment 1006414


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



ntchen2 said:


> apogee
> my friend's watch
> mine is black,my friend's watch is white.
> View attachment 1006408
> ...


I always look forward to your posts, my friend.

Often an interesting watch that's totally different to anything else we see around here. And the same goes for your avatar and movie signature. I suspect you're one of those crazy geniuses that one reads about from time to time.

Can't wait to see what you buy next.

Or write.

Or photograph.

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Another Beijing BS-2 today. A nice 1960's VCM.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1006600


View attachment 1006602


View attachment 1006603


View attachment 1006604


View attachment 1006605


View attachment 1006606


Good morning, watch fans.

So here we have (one of) my latest acquisitions, bought from Sea-Gull USA one dark and stormy night (drunken Saturday night, maybe even the wee hours of Sunday) on a whim (hic).

Tis the Sea-Gull Dragon King, a special edition cooked up by the famous Kevin. And it says on t'back that it's number 131 of 800, which cheered me up 'cos 131 is a prime number.

It's a Curta thing, prime numbers are an added bonus.

Anyways, the snaps above are in temporal sequence.

The first is the usual prettyish shot using the bamboos by our front door as a backdrop. Twas whilst taking this shot that I first noticed the blue second outer markers. Wot I likes very much.

Then I got to me Mini to be confronted with... a bit of white stuff. Now don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of a climate which has proper seasons, which is what Switzerland give yer. Consider the People's Republic of Manchester where I (mostly) harken from where the only difference between Summer and Winter is the temperature of the wind and rain. Still, once the snow melted t'other day I did think the cold stuff might be behind us.

More fool me.

Then the usual drive to work, where spooky office car park gave me the chance to capture the dynamite lume. Been years since I've been underwater, but if I *did* go diving I'd be reassured that I'd be able to tell the time in the gloom (erm, bright light) of a tropical reef at 10 metres. Maybe 15m if I see summat pretty below me.

Then into the lift which has a mirror, typically used by women for a makeup check, by men for a last chance spot bursting opportunity, and by myself for a narcissistic photo of the watch with blurry your's truly in the background.

So we wrap up with a dial and case back shot on me desk, then Tapatalk to tell you lot about it.

Oh the watch?

Ahh... well, I had a devil of a time sizing and resizing the (non-solid end links... boo, hiss) steel bracelet before finding that my wrist is in between links, so either tight enough to turn my hand blue, or loose enough to spin on my wrist.

Pah! So bracelet off using my Bergeon tool (cost me an arm and a leg and a wrist, but can't live without it) then nicked the strap off my Beijing Laioning (eek, sorry, just for a day or so. Promise...) and then we were all set for today.

Ordered a suitable strap from my Amazon Juchten supplier moments later. See? Capucho's stand by their word. Usually.

Oh the watch?

Well it seems bigger than its nominal 43mm case size 'cos it's quite thick, because of the auto rotor one supposes. So it doesn't quite slide under my work shirt (Thomas Pink, Plain White Shirt, cuff-links, a bloody bargain at about sixty quid for the best shirt in the office. I've got twelve of them) which is a bit of a problem 'cos I'm one of those people that believes a diver's best kept out of the work place; unless you work one hundred metres under the North Sea.

Oh the watch?

Until I bought the Liaoning (also on a drunken whim) I thought divers were generic, copy paste, boring, ugly and so ubiquitous as to be invisible. Now I have two and another on its way. Funny how the forum's changed my tastes... or rather modified them, so my mind's more open to fundamentally different watch concepts.

Oh the watch?

Well, it's bloody lovely, innit. I mentioned the subtle blue second markers before, but it's the shark teeth of the hour markers that gets me every time I look at it. A watch with bite. The hands simply fit into the scheme laid out by those teeth... but the second hand's a cracker; a sort of Toronto Tower of a thing. I love it.

The crown is signed, as you'd expect of any Sea-Gull, the bezel is unidirectional and has finger grips cut into it that matches the overall look of the thing. Good for 200m, but then again so is every diver worth its salt and vinegar crisps.

So, me a happy camper.

I leave you with a quandary: what's the point of gettings myself a Seike SARB015 now that I have this?

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

CJIABA (chinese Slava) for me today.














































Hope the bund will keep me warm :-$ there's a bit of snow, here&#8230;



























:-x


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

My first Chinese watch arrived today, very impressed...
View attachment 1006665


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning fellows!

My Chinese watch for today. The dirt-cheap Jaragar.

Surprisingly it works very well and is extremely accurate, something that still amazes me, since this is a watch of such low cost!










































Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## hillbc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Vintage Zuanshi mod:

View attachment 1006860


----------



## MauriceT (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Shanghai 581.
View attachment 1007847


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1007888


View attachment 1007889


View attachment 1007890


View attachment 1007891


Hello World,

So today I'm working from home, so I decided to dress down to this Getat Radiomir homage, resplendent on its handmade (Tat-made?) strap.

Before I get to the watch subject, I want to point out that all my worst snow fears have come to pass. The thin powder on my car yesterday morning was indeed a harbinger of things to come, and sure enough our parking area was a little more than ankle deep in the white stuff this morning. So yours truly had to move it first thing this morning.

Pah!

The watch...

Ok, so there's a bit of a saga behind this that's worth the telling. As you may have heard, the famous Getat (Tat to his friends, victims, creditors) adds amazing value to the Pan homages he sells by offering beautiful handmade straps for just $40 a pop... and by beautiful, I mean truly lovely. Breathtaking. But you may also have heard that Tat is ever so slightly.... sloooooooooow. And perhaps his attention to detail is not up the with the best. Nor is his attentiveness to emails, regardless of value, urgency, or downright human politeness.

So I ordered three sterile watches late November, and received three watches early January. A month late. But the Rad homage had the dreaded MM branding (I live in Switzerland! I'd be shot on the street by the Richemont assassins!) which was immediately returned to sender. Phew. So I've finally received the *correct* sterile Rad this week, and that's wot's on me wrist right now.

Shiny, innit.

Ok, so nearly four months from first order to the correct watch. And nary a sorry from Tat.

Ah well, what do yer want for these costs? A red carpet and someone to feed yer grapes? The truth is that one thing that's never in question with Tat is his honesty. So if you order and pay for a watch from him, you are 100% guaranteed to receive a watch (often the right one) sometime in the next 2-4 months.

Back to the watch and its lovely strap.

Well, the watch may look like the usual commodity Rad homage, but it ain't. It's the new and improved, better built, $160 sapphire glass model. It speaks seven languages, plays three musical instruments, can ride a unicycle, has a swan-neck movement (a plus that, wasn't expecting it), I already mentioned the sapphire. Ummm. Oh yeah, and I opted for superlume on hands, dial, toenails and everywhere else.

The $40 strap is simply marvellous... luxurious, soft, like the deep pile carpet in the poshest hotel I've ever been thrown out of. Wasn't my fault, but I could understand why the concierge thought that *I* was the one sitting on the stuffed (and real) polar bear. And to be fair, it *was* my turn next.

One digresses.

This Getat rad homage is a faux piece of Italian luxury, but I somehow love it anyway. Don't tell me that the Pan version has a better finished case, or a more luxorious strap, because it doesn't. But I *do* accept that the movement in the Panerai is a work of art... and in fact the Black Seal beauty that the manager of the poshest watch store in Manchester showed me last weekend (his own) was easily the most beautiful watch in the entire shop. And that's the thing, innit. This $200 watch and strap combination serves as both the cause and the temporary antidote to a severe case of Panerai lust.

I'll get over it.

Maybe.

Ric


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Ric, do you have any photos of the sterile Rad dial?

You're right about the sexy Panerai movements, but Stowa movements give them a run for the money. Will scour for photos to show you what I mean  

Update: sorry for the off topic photos, but the movements are beautiful, no?

Stowa FOLE 6497 (not my photos - nicked from seller)
View attachment 1008943

View attachment 1008944


Stowa 6498 stock photo
View attachment 1008950


Stowa NYLE 6498 (photos by Lexus050470)
View attachment 1008952

View attachment 1008954


Will need to check my other computer for the PAM movement photos and to keep on topic.........my beloved Moonphase!
View attachment 1008966


Found one........and a gratuitous lume shot ;-).
View attachment 1011879

View attachment 1011880


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon all!

Affordable and heavy, the one to which I gently call, "the anvil". Parnis, U-Boat homage.


























































Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 1007981
View attachment 1007984


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

hked said:


> Ric, do you have any photos of the sterile Rad dial?
> 
> You're right about the sexy Panerai movements, but Stowa movements give them a run for the money. Will scour for photos to show you what I mean


Sterile Rad homage dial pickies are already posted above.

Mate, I've owned a Stowa Flieger auto for years; it's what got me into this mess in the first place. But I think a 6498 movement Stowa has a movement gorgeous enough to stop traffic. And if Jörg ever gets around to making his new Durowe movement en masse... well... (sigh).

Now lusting after an Antea KS, of course. In black.

Ric


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Ric Capucho said:


> Sterile Rad homage dial pickies are already posted above.
> 
> Mate, I've owned a Stowa Flieger auto for years; it's what got me into this mess in the first place. But I think a 6498 movement Stowa has a movement gorgeous enough to stop traffic. And if Jörg ever gets around to making his new Durowe movement en masse... well... (sigh).
> 
> ...


Sorry, my computer is so slow I didn't see the first photo!

I know you have a Stowa Flieger and have seen you over there. The Stowa 6498 is stunning and I think I have some photos on my work computer. If Jorg can make more Durowe movements and lower the price at the same time I'll sign up for one straight away  

Have you seen the MOLE on the sales forum? Drool...........................


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Yesterday, Suzhou

View attachment 1008104


View attachment 1008105


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Today, Zhongshan

View attachment 1008106


View attachment 1008107


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

After reading hked's 2013 ST-5 project watch thread, and seen some 1950-60's classic style designs, I will wear this early pie-pan dial early Dongfeng tomorrow.b-)


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

It's Pi day today (3-14) and in anticipation of our 2013 project watch I'm wearing a Sea-Gull manual no date ...

View attachment 1008147


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

This one today (still need to score some blued hands though...):









Regards,

Martin


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Been killing monsters in diablo 3 for a while, figured I needed a monster of a watch!
View attachment 1008194


----------



## tic (Apr 20, 2012)

Seagull 819.382
View attachment 1008204

I got this yesterday. I already had the 819.380 dual time zone/GMT, but thought the dial a little hard to read. This new watch combines an easy to read dial with large date with a poor man's Breguet look. Very happy with this!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

tss88 said:


> It's Pi day today (3-14) and in anticipation of our 2013 project watch I'm wearing a Sea-Gull manual no date ...
> 
> View attachment 1008147


On behalf of all Brits, can I point out that Pi day is 22/7 aka 22 July?
Thank you. God save the Queen ;-)

That Sea-gull looks classy on mesh, btw


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



tss88 said:


> It's Pi day today (3-14) and in anticipation of our 2013 project watch I'm wearing a Sea-Gull manual no date ...
> 
> View attachment 1008147


That mesh looks to so good that I'm feeling a bit shocked. Looks like another visit to Ebay...

Ric


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Ric Capucho said:


> That mesh looks to so good that I'm feeling a bit shocked. Looks like another visit to Ebay...
> 
> Ric


These threads really are enabling, aren't they Ric?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



snaky59 said:


> These threads really are enabling, aren't they Ric?


Happened to me a few times.

I snapped up an identicalish black dialled Sea-Gull on Ebay just moments after I posted the above. And at $100 or so shipped EMS, why the hell not? Just need that mesh strap, and I'm set.

Ric


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Today is an Alpha day


----------



## CarGuyR35 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Alpha Titanium Mechanical
View attachment 1008641


----------



## tic (Apr 20, 2012)

Seagull 818.382 again. I'll try to take some proper macro shots of this watch with my DSLR later, the detailing is amazing.

View attachment 1009120


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

A Dongfeng date with a nice caseback. Cleaned the metal band, and it looks tidy and fresh.b-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Ric Capucho said:


> Happened to me a few times.
> 
> I snapped up an identicalish black dialled Sea-Gull on Ebay just moments after I posted the above. And at $100 or so shipped EMS, why the hell not? Just need that mesh strap, and I'm set.
> 
> Ric


My tip for you: 22mm Stainless Steel Diving mesh bracelet DESIGN END items in GoodCheapMan-Watch-Concept store on eBay!
This is where I got mine:


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

ZuanShi

View attachment 1009397


View attachment 1009398


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1009567


View attachment 1009569


Hi All,

So today I went for the lovely Beijing ZhuFeng on its racy new cognac Juchten strap.

Note the snap, crackle and pop that the strap adds to the already dressy watch. Ooooooo. Isn't it nice...

Snowed again last night, but not too much, so limited amounts of *****ing and moaning from yours truly on that score. But it *is* bitterly cold still at around -6c outside our house. To be fair the house is 730m above sea level (it's an Alp thing) which is 2,400 feet in old money. Can expect it to get a bit chilly on a snowy winter morning.

Where was I?

Ordered yet another Sea-Gull ST5 last night, on a whim of course, so nothing changes there. But not a lot of cash for so much pleasure, so don't feel too guilty. And I have another recently arrived ST5 and something Russian to show you all, but feel a bit shy until their target straps arrive.

Now thoroughly peed off with resizing steel bracelets (a miserable job at best) that ultimately get replaced by a proper leather strap as god intended all along. Then of course I have to reassemble the bracelets with the missing links (no pun intended) so they don't get lost, which simply repeats the misery, only in reverse.

So no longer bothering: leave it be until the leather strap appears, even if I *am* aching to try it on to see how it looks.

Tough.

Ditto with the cheap and nasty straps that an Ebay special is invariably supplied on. "Real Leather", my arse. So best to wait a bit longer for the nice strap so I get to see it best foot forward.

Have a great day!

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> My tip for you: 22mm Stainless Steel Diving mesh bracelet DESIGN END items in GoodCheapMan-Watch-Concept store on eBay!
> This is where I got mine:


Already on its way.  Thanks, Ric


----------



## fpharryc (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

22mm or 18mm?


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Shanghai 1120 red arrow second hand.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

tic said:


> Seagull 818.382 again. I'll try to take some proper macro shots of this watch with my DSLR later, the detailing is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 1009120


Maybe your shots aren't perfect but they definitely highlight the details in the dial. The scroll work and inner dial detail work is awesome for a watch in this price range!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

I think you should change your login name to Ric Capuchino ;-)


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



fpharryc said:


> 22mm or 18mm?


The vast majority of these ST5s usually take an 18mm strap.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

View attachment 1010421

This ST5 just arrived, yes with 18mm lugs.
Strap from another vintage watch buy for full period effect


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

View attachment 1010447

38 mm Seagull 1963 re-issue


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Beijing SB-5

View attachment 1010506


View attachment 1010507


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon friends!

The Sub homage, for my Saturday, by Parniswatches.










































Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

A 1980's slim Chunlei SS7 with a 19 jewels Shanghai tongji movement.|>


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1011531


View attachment 1011532


Good morning all,

And so today I opened me watch box (erm, actually my *first* watch box, 'cos I have a second for the overflows) and had to think for a moment. Which watch do I fancy wearing for what should be a lazy Sunday?

My thinking was going well until Frau Capucho shouted over to me that we really should be thinking about some sort of program for the kids, otherwise they'll be climbing the walls by the end of the day.

Scratch lazy Sunday.

So I made an impulse decision and grabbed the Alpha Paul Newman, aka The Panda.

Always makes me smile, that "aka" business, because it sounds like a nickname for an aristocratic 1960s jewellery thief. But no. Simply a homage to the delicious Rolex Cosmograph 6239 made famous by its association with Paul Newman. I did some research to see what an original watch would cost me, then had a bit of a shock as Ebay prices are well north of $50,000. Ouch. I also checked out the Omega Speedmaster models, some of which have panda dials, and a good deal closer to a price that I could imagine one day coughing up; but somehow they don't have those vintage looks that caused me to fall in love with the Alpha in the first place.

So I'll be keeping the Alpha Panda.

The parcel tracker shows me that a package containing various straps should be arriving tomorrow, so looking forward to doing a bit of a musical dance, swapping straps between watches, and generally playing. Especially curious to see how a new watch acquisition (don't wanna spoil the surprise, even if it's actually quite modest in price) will look on the strap I had in mind for it in the first place. Strange how sometimes a watch doesn't look right on anything, even when I already have a gaggle of straps of various colours and textures.

We shall see.

Have a great Sunday.

Ric


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

A recent impulse purchase: a Guangzhou. Other threads tell me it's got an SG5 movement inside -- the seller's pictures certainly match. Unfortunately, the dial is askew, something I'll have to try & fix

View attachment 1011736
View attachment 1011737


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

So yesterday I received my first Shanghai watch (I guess pictures tell more, got this one through the bay):

View attachment 1011935

View attachment 1011938

wearing this one today. For more pictures of my unboxing, check the affordable watches thread


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Diamond

View attachment 1012045


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

View attachment 1012161

Evening change to DongFeng on Help for Heroes strap
Thanks, saskwatch, for stripy inspiration


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Winner on a Hadley Black GW strap.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Winner on a Hadley Black GW strap.


For some reason I think the 300m on the dial has more to do with the distance it would do when fired out of an air cannon rather than water resistance.

I like the watch though! What's the subdial do?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today the 'son' out of this family portret ;-)










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning guys!

Well it's Monday again, and I'll be using my ultra cheap Jaragar, Montblanc homage. I really like these cheap watches!










































Have a very nice week!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

snaky59 said:


> For some reason I think the 300m on the dial has more to do with the distance it would do when fired out of an air cannon rather than water resistance.
> 
> I like the watch though! What's the subdial do?


Lol your right, I wouldn't dare to even take a shower with it, the sub dial is just decor.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 1012908
View attachment 1012909


Tao at the Wall


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## lks1984 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A vintage Beijing LING HUA. The layout of the hour markers is unique.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

OhDark30 said:


> View attachment 1012161
> 
> Evening change to DongFeng on Help for Heroes strap
> Thanks, saskwatch, for stripy inspiration


You're welcome.  The classic DongFeng looks great on this strap.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Baihua

View attachment 1013183


View attachment 1013184


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

I finally bought a camera. Though my skill at using it leaves something to be desired.:roll:
Today it was the Dragon King on a tropic buffalo strap.
View attachment 1013686

View attachment 1013687

View attachment 1013688


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1014137


View attachment 1014138


View attachment 1014139


Hi All,

And a very happy Tuesday to the lot of yer.

I received a highly anticipated package, yesterday, containing a few mesh straps. One was destined for the green-dialled Sea-Gull ST5 that I received last week (bought on a whim, you know how that goes). T'other strap was a shark mesh, that I'd put my hopes into for my new Vostok Amfibia 1967.

The Sea-Gull deserves a bit of attention, because you can see it has a cyclopsed date window, and like all of these coloured dial Chinese watches, a strange hue that plays hide and seek with yer eyeballs. Sometimes green, sometimes grey, once I could have sworn it was black.

Anyways, I tried all manner of straps on the ST5: black, brown, reddish, with and without white stitching. Nowt looked right. Then for a laugh I put it up against an oversized bracelet, and the idea for the mesh clicked into place.

Anyways, with my attention firmly on the shark mesh for the 1967, I quickly threw this mesh onto the ST5, set it aside, and got to work...

And work, and work, and work.

Yer see, yer shark mesh straps comes in two types: ones with (to me) unnatural looking links for resizing purposes; and t'other type, where resizing involves cutting links off with a cutter, one row at a time, until the desired fit is reached.

Links. Cutter. Cutting. Fingers. Skill. Capucho.

What could possibly go wrong?

So after ten minutes of swearing, I fitted the mesh onto the 1967 to see how many rows I might have to take off. Hmm, maybe two rows off each side as a start. So I took the Capucho Number One Cutter to the first link, and... the bastard things didn't cut. It squashed the link metal flat, but no click.

Damn damn damn.

So I rummaged downstairs for the Capucho Number Two cutter, a large thing that could tackle a bicycle chain, and tried again. The link cut (click, heh heh heh), then part of it flew across the room.

It's still there, unless the cat's eaten it.

Ok, so I clicked myself along in the row (there'll be bits of metal showing up in the house for months), and then started on the second row. Only... only... the second row was too deformed for me to get the cutter around even the first link.

Oh, dear. This wasn't going to end well.

And it didn't. After starting on the other end of the strap, I had two deformed ends, and no hope of getting a pin through the mangled links.

So I chucked it. $55 poorer, but perhaps $55 wiser.

So I'm back to the drawing board with the 1967 (although I saw an interesting new idea earlier on this same WRUW thread) and hence am today wearing this lovely Sea-Gull ST5, which deserves far more attention than it got last night. And the mesh is universally adjustable using a sliding clamp thingy, which gets my vote.

Shiny, innit.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, it looks great on mesh, doesn't it? 
As for the shark mesh, have you tried one of these yet?
View attachment 1014212

Anyway, don't throw it away yet, as there might be some ways in getting the second row of, deformed or not. No handy neighbors or colleagues with the right tools? 'Cause it rarely is a question of skill, but mostly using the right tool.

Oh, my watch of the day is the Shanghai Mil Re-edition:


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning mates!

Father's Day today, here in my little corner of the world. And I've already got the cherished, kisses and hugs from my two "kids" (not as kids, after all she is 21, and he is about to make 18, within the next month!).
And to complete what promises to be a very pleasant day, I'll be wearing this Panis on my wrist.


























































Is that a Father's watch, or what?

Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Kongque

View attachment 1014430


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Wow, it looks great on mesh, doesn't it?
> As for the shark mesh, have you tried one of these yet?
> View attachment 1014212
> 
> ...


Martin, Would you really trust me to use such a weapon of mass destruction? Ric


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

View attachment 1014545

Watching the snow fall with my furry friend!


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Double post, stupid tapatalk


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

1970's vintage Chunlei with big indexes, and a decorated SS7 movement. My friend Mr. Hamster said: that is a nice watch, but my wrist is not thick enough for it.:-s


----------



## russr1123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Akribos XXIV Limited Edition Tourbillon


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

soviet said:


> 1970's vintage Chunlei with big indexes, and a decorated SS7 movement. My friend Mr. Hamster said: that is a nice watch, but my wrist is not thick enough for it.:-s


This little rodent, is a hamster, or a white mouse? It's very funny!

By the way, nice watch, in my opinion just think it deserved a strap, a little better than that.:-!

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

I called my father today, Luis. Not only Father's Day in Portugual, but also his 70th birthday.

I told him he doesn't look a day more than 69..

Ric


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

Aw, cute hamster! here's a watch for it:

View attachment 1014806


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

saskwatch said:


> Kongque
> 
> View attachment 1014430


Love the case design, don't think I've seen this before. I spy a good base for the next project watch!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning all!

Another day, another Parnis.


















































Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Luisão said:


> This little rodent, is a hamster, or a white mouse? It's very funny!
> 
> By the way, nice watch, in my opinion just think it deserved a strap, a little better than that.:-!
> 
> ...


It is a hamster, and according to what I learned it is a 'Russian hamster'. They have very short tails, and move much slower than mouses. This kind cost about 10 yuan RMB at pets markets in Beijing.

I know I need a few better straps, but it is hard to justify their prices that is often many times of that of the watches.o|


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

soviet said:


> It is a hamster, and according to what I learned it is a 'Russian hamster'. They have very short tails, and move much slower than mouses. This kind cost about 10 yuan RMB at pets markets in Beijing.
> 
> I know I need a few better straps, but it is hard to justify their prices that is often many times of that of the watches.o|


Very nice pets those hamsters, and apparently very cheap, here the cost is around € 5, or 40 yuan.
You are right, in fact the prices of good bracelets, is sometimes much higher than the watches themselves. I have also had experience of these situations.

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

View attachment 1015621

My much beloved Winner, cheapest watch of them all!


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

tmr5555 said:


> Aw, cute hamster! here's a watch for it:
> 
> View attachment 1014806


Thanks! I wish I had such a PS skill. Pets are wearing jackets, pants, and hats these days. Why not watches?


----------



## Stephen Lee (Dec 19, 2010)

View attachment 1015633


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai 1524

View attachment 1015739


View attachment 1015740


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Stephen Lee said:


> View attachment 1015633


Classy; love how the skeleton cut outs aren't overdone.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1014137


Where'd you find a green one?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1016670


View attachment 1016672


View attachment 1016671


Hi All,

So I decided yesterday that this working day would be best matched with the Beijing ZunJue. It's a BIG DAY for me at the office, so I wanted something a bit different under my shirt cuff.

Anyways, as I was rushing out I realised that while I live the watch, and I love the Juchten leather strap, the combination of the two simply wasn't floating my boat. I toyed with the idea of putting the original bracelet back on, but couldn't stomach the thought of fiddling around with the links, and anyway I had no time for that sort of nonsense.

Then I had a bright idea; I'd ordered this 'ere mesh in 20mm just in case, so why not? This was a just in case moment.

For some reasons the gods of manual dexterity wot normally shun me (or laugh, wave and jeer at my pathetic efforts) decided to be a bit kinder than usual, so the mesh clicked on nicely just a few seconds later.

And then this happened, "this" meaning the transformation, or should I say The Transformation. I laughed out loud (my wife thought I'd lost the plot a bit) and then got my bum to work.

Shiny, innit.

Ric


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Parnis Pilot in the cockpit


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A never used Diamond made in 1982. I gave 3 watches of the same batch to my brothers last Spring Festival as gifts. I don't think they have put them on their wrists yet.


----------



## MrJaz (Mar 8, 2013)

new parnis inbound  Will post a picture when ti gets here!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon all!

Blue bezel PO homage, for my Friday.










































Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)

Friday I'm in love. Checking Ric's post in the forum with my Parins Pilot 47mm.

View attachment 1018014


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Liaoning's first generation 'Red Flag' with a SL2 in-house movement. One of the VCMs with a Mao's handwriting brand logos.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1018264


View attachment 1018265


Hiya Affordable Watch fans,

So today Frau Capucho and I arrived here in Portugal 'cos my Dear Old Father's decided for once to pay attention to the law of entropy and 'fess up to being... bloody old.

He's just turned seventy; against all the odds, considering the serious fun and frolics the old bastard's packed into his life. Not much left in this world that he ain't drunk, smoked or shagged.

Anyways, big birthday dinner tomorrow night, so here we are.

Have travelled with just two watches (how will I ever cope?) and the obvious one to wear today's this Getat Radiomir homage. Tis the upgraded version with sapphire, superlume and fancy Getat strap.

View from the hotel balcony's all sunshine glinting off crashing waves (even the Portuguese're impressed with the surf today) and hence lots of light to show off the Rad's curvy, erm, curves.

Tis most shiny, innit?

Ric


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1019058


View attachment 1019060


View attachment 1019061


Good morning all,

So I'm up bright and early 'cos Portugal is an hour behind my usual timezone; and of course as we have three smallish kids we're often forced out of bed earlier than we would like anyway. No kids on this trip, but the Pavlovian conditioning kicked in.

Today I am mostly wearin' this 'ere Sea-Gull Dragon King wot is waterproofed down to 200m which is what I need 'cos yesterday's blue skies and violent seas have been replaced by grey skies, rain, and violent seas.

The hotel has that weird off season atmosphere that I happen to quite like. It looks like we have the only occupied room in the place, so not much of a party place, unless that party is for two. Slept like a log, of course, lulled by the crashing seas.

Could get used to this.

Very happy with the new strap I've put onto this beast. Looks good, feels good; we have a winner.

Oh, forgot to mention yesterday that I had a spare hour on me tod (mancunian for "alone, unmolested, relaxed") in El Courte Ingles which is a poshish Spanish/Portuguese department store. So I spent the time looking around the posh watch section, which is HUGE.

Anyways, it was a bit like window shopping on Zürich's Bahnhofstrasse, but without the cold, bustling crowds and glass reflections.

Portugal is in a deep economic crisis at the moment, so yer can imagine the stir I made with the sales people. There was a gaggle of 'em chatting, plainly with nowt to do since 2008. So the first youngish sales chap is sent over to ask me if I need help.

He arrives all eager.

"Just looking, thank you."

Crest-fallen sales guy returned to the flock, and then much whispering before... sales babe is sent over. Gorgeous, she was.

"Just looking, thank you", quoth I, a bit reluctantly.

Babe returns to the group, more whispering... and then grey-haired sales veteran comes over. Get 23% VAT back plus 10% reduction offer, blah blah blah. So that's a third off in total, yadda yadda blah blah.

All very tempting, I must say.

But I was standing in front of the Jaeger leCoultre section eyeballing the eyepoppingly expensive Master Tourbillon that cost considerably more than three kidneys on the Russian black market. So while a one third reduction leaves me with the resources to attain one, I wouldn't have more than a few kidneyless moments to admire it.

So... "Just looking, thank you", plus a hard glare to discourage any further attempts.

Other impressions:

The Omega section was by far the most attractive, much more so than the JLC collection. I could live happily with most of the Speedmasters, although the handwinds were just that bit better proportioned than the automatics. The surprise was the panda-dialled Michael Schumacher special edition that looks a thousand times nicer in the flesh than on some Internet pickie.

But could I live with the name? And that teutonic grin in my mind's eye whenever I think of the Schumacher connection?Probably not (on yer nelly).

Breitlings remain too large (and ill-proportioned) and far too sparkly to appeal to me. But the surprise was the Tag Heuer range of Carreras which had a lovely steel-dialled chronograph that caught my eye. Really really nice.

About $5,000.

Oh buggah.

Still, nice to see that there are some wonderful looking watches further up the food chain that would appeal if the lottery numbers ever came up (unlikely, as I don't play).

Have a cracking Saturday, all.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning guys!

Today I'm using the watch, with the longest name I know. _"Duc Decreon De Saint Pierre"_


















































Enjoy the weekend!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 1019244


Tao on the wrist today


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

YinLing

View attachment 1019280


View attachment 1019281


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Beijing Shuangling red dial (a).b-)


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

jopex said:


>


Bravo! Great watch!!!  Odlican!!!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1020485


Good morning fellow travellers,

So today I am of course wearing this 'ere Getat Radiomir homage.

I took this pickie a few moments ago, after a brief recharge in the sun; the lume being understandably indifferent after a full night by the bed. Yep, Tat's superlume's quite impressive.

And this has got me thinking: this watch is basically a modern homage to a vintage Kampfschwimmer, which translates to a war-swimming watch. Now this watch has a good lume, screw-down crown, a shockproof movement, and big, readable numbers. So from a (vintage) diving point of view the only thing that's missing is some form of decent water resistance. It's rated 3 ATM, but I don't believe even that.

So I'm wondering what my tame Swiss watch mender bloke can do about swapping out the noddy seals and replacing 'em with the proper Swiss stuff. Then a quick pressure test, and bob's yer uncle.

Shall see sometime after we return to Switzerland.

Have a wonderful what's left of yer weekend.

Ric


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

zeljko said:


> Bravo! Great watch!!!  Odlican!!!


Hvala.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

No wrist shot, but on my wrist no less (after changing the too long factory lizard for a shorter old navy blue croc)

View attachment 1020578


RonB


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai 7120 with pie pan dial

View attachment 1020727


View attachment 1020729


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Started the day off with this one:


----------



## fpharryc (Dec 29, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> Started the day off with this one:


Nice! What is the size of this modern WUYI?


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

An early 1970's pie-pan dial Beijing Tiananmen with a very early 17 jewels tongji movement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

*TAO* "OCTO" _jump hour_ for the day b-)


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Today Parnis sterile dial automatic










Kev


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

fpharryc said:


> Nice! What is the size of this modern WUYI?


I believe it is 40mm w/o the crown, with 20 mm lugs.


----------



## fpharryc (Dec 29, 2012)

611

Dated 6606


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1021860


Good morning all, and a happy start to a short working week.

So I went for the Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue. It's the 38mm version, closest in size, layout, movement and general look and feel to *one* of the many prototypes that Sea-Gull produced back then. Funny to think that this design predates my birth; I was pulled kicking and screaming into this world right at the end of 1964. Anyways, for those of you who care, there's also a Sea-Gull D304 watch available for around $500 that looks quite different as it was designed to look like yet another prototype of that era.

Dunno which version finally went into production and was then handed out to the Chinese military pilots of the time, but I like to think it was this one with the cream dial, gold applied markers, and those lovely blue hands that contrasts so nicely with the long, red second timer hand.

The other point is that that a few of us around here have been put off by the seemingly small case size (38mm, as I said before). But unless you have the wrists of a lumberjack, please believe me that the thick case and domed acrylic glass make this a chunky beast when worn in anger. It's as thick as the Parnis Portuguese, for example, and feels as large.

On a completely different note, Frau Capucho and I are safely back from Portugal. My father's now fully birthday dinnered, and everyone else in attendance properly fed and watered, and wined and beered and (yes) ported. We took an hour to walk along the cliff-tops near our hotel yesterday morning, just before we rushed off to the airport, and it was strange comparing the morning here in Switzerland (cold, peppering of snow on the fields, grey skies) with yesterday's blue skies, crashing and booming ocean waves, cries of seagulls, and a howling Atlantic wind. Ah well, perhaps one day we'll up sticks and spend a few years living there.

Even if the skiing in Portugal is crap.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 1021883
View attachment 1021884


----------



## cameronma (May 7, 2010)

Thrax the same as mine! haha


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Guess which? ;-)


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon all!

Parnis Big Pilot homage, for my Monday.


































Have a great day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi there, from the same country as Mr Luisão and Mr Capucho,yes Ric once tuga forever tuga, here my puddle diver, Greetings for everyone


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

crosswind said:


> Hi there, from the same country as Mr Luisão and Mr Capucho,yes Ric once tuga forever tuga, here my puddle diver, Greetings for everyone


A Portuguese pilot (those look like DC 13.4s; at least I don't see a NR) wearing a diver watch. I must persuade you to also buy a Stowa Flieger or maybe a Poljot.  Where in Portugal are you from? Luis is an Alentejano, which is why he types sooooo sloooow. Right Luis? 

I was in Portugal just this weekend. As soon as my Swiss wife climbed off the aeroplane in Lisbon, the rain stopped and the sun shone... and I've just heard that as soon as we left again, it started raining again.

Ric


----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)

Seagull M199S went to sit on a solid meteorite rock, sorry for a bit of reflection, those things are quite shiny!
View attachment 1022308


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> A Portuguese pilot (those look like DC 13.4s; at least I don't see a NR) wearing a diver watch. I must persuade you to also buy a Stowa Flieger or maybe a Poljot.  Where in Portugal are you from? Luis is an Alentejano, which is why he types sooooo sloooow. Right Luis?
> 
> I was in Portugal just this weekend. As soon as my Swiss wife climbed off the aeroplane in Lisbon, the rain stopped and the sun shone... and I've just heard that as soon as we left again, it started raining again.
> 
> Ric


I Ric,yes they are 13.4, just started this passion. This weather has been like this for almost two weeks in Coimbra, not the best for flying. After spent so many time lurking I dicide it was time to introduce myself. Lovely fellows by the way.
Unfortunately I'm to broke for nice watchs, you know flight lessons, college...
Best regards


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Meihualu plum blossom dial

View attachment 1022429


View attachment 1022430


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> A Portuguese pilot (those look like DC 13.4s; at least I don't see a NR) wearing a diver watch. I must persuade you to also buy a Stowa Flieger or maybe a Poljot.  Where in Portugal are you from? Luis is an Alentejano, which is why he types sooooo sloooow. Right Luis?
> 
> I was in Portugal just this weekend. As soon as my Swiss wife climbed off the aeroplane in Lisbon, the rain stopped and the sun shone... and I've just heard that as soon as we left again, it started raining again.
> 
> Ric


Yeah right Ric, I type slow...But You're forgetting that I moved from Alentejo about 40 years ago. At this time, I'm more of a guy from the north, than from Alentejo.

However I've not forgotten, nor despise my origins. I just love the Alentejo very much, it and I intend to go back there on a visit, as soon as I can. Oh and by the way, in my last few years of work, I worked in Coimbra, for almost 3 years. I have great nostalgia of Coimbra, and of my good friend and coworker, Ana.;-)

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

A FINEAT Pocket watch on a leather fob attached to my belt.


----------



## fpharryc (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Homage today


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

View attachment 1023145


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

SeaGull two-tone on leather:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

View attachment 1023258


View attachment 1023259


View attachment 1023260


Morning All,

So today I went for the Beijing ZunDa; and it's of course the white-dial version, which I'm beginning to think is the nicer one of the two. For me, I stress. Part of that may be because the black-dialled version doubles up with the ZunJue ("Confused? You will be...") even if the ZunJue's much flatter, a bit bigger, and's a handwind as God intended all watches to be. But all three watches are slightly sporty office watches, to me, so cover more or less the same ground.

Still, auto or not, it was gratifying to give the ZunDa's crown a few twists, set the date (more on that topic anon) and time, and then slap it onto my wrist with nary a worry that the rotor might not do its stuff. By the time I'd cleared the damn car or yet more damn snow this damn morning (damn damn damn) the power reserve meter was at maximum and probably had been for some time. So maybe that's the thing: autos are better served by having a power meter, illogical as that may seem. Range anxiety thwarted.

Don't want to talk about the bloody snow, so I let the picture tell a thousand (swear) words. Damn damn damn.

The other thing is that for some reason my bracelet phobia doesn't seem to apply to either of my ZunDas. Dunno why that is, 'cos they're certainly not sized perfectly; my wrist being right between links. But they *do* look wonderful on steel, so maybe I'm more prepared to take the inconvenience and (very slight, I must admit) discomfort in my stride.

That date thing:

Wearing watches in rotation makes setting and resetting dates a bit of a pain in the behind. I toyed with the idea of simply leaving them be but somehow my pride won't let me. I really don't want to start using the absence of a date as some kind of selection criteria. So, it's summat I have to learn to live with. Ah well.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Hello everybody!

Well, today I am beginning to feel sick of so much rain and this gray and depressing days, that always accompany it. So I decided to put a little color in my day, with the PO homage orange bezel, for my gray rainy day.


















































*And with* *Tommy's seal of approval, of course!*

Hey Ric...With so much rain here in the last couple of weeks, if it were a bit cold, we'd be also covered with snow, just like You...

Have a great day, everybody (without rain, if possible)!
Luís M


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

PARNIS _Pilot_ to start the week


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

View attachment 1023400


Submariner homage and my new engineer's ring.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Yanan with China rail logo

View attachment 1023433


View attachment 1023434


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

View attachment 1023477


ZhuFeng finally getting some wrist time again!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

No chinese for me today, Yes another rainy day,
Foggy flieger wannabe for a foggy day


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

BEIJIXING (Polaris) by YANTAI Watch Factory.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

1963
View attachment 1024603
View attachment 1024604


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

View attachment 1024681
View attachment 1024682


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Quartz today. One accurate watch, eb6, for a examde day, unfortunately i'm not so accurate in my answers. Best regards


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Good afternoon fellow members!

Today another boring rainy day, and while waiting for the arrival of my next Parnis (already underway, this time a homage to the Radiomir model), I will use this other homage, to the Luminor model.


































































*Hi Crosswind, good luck on your exam, my best wishes to you.*

Have a very nice day, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Jinmao


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Today a watch I built a few years ago around a Getat dial I liked 









Regards,

Martin


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Luisão said:


> Good afternoon fellow members!
> 
> *Hi Crosswind, good luck on your exam, my best wishes to you.*
> 
> ...


Thank you Luis.
All the best


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Another slim 17j Chunlei with a SS8 Diamond 'B' thin movement. The 19 jewels Chunlei date has a tongji movement. I think both are 1980's products.


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Full moon today I believe so it is the 2011 forum project watch.
Let this also be a kind reminder to the 2012 project impatient ones that good things are worth waiting for ;-)


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

I would maybe sorta consider killing someone for that watch. Not really. But sort of. Maybe.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*























Hello World,

So what does a bloke with *two* Sea-Gull ST5s need more than anything? It seems that the answer's a *third* ST5, only this time with a black dial.

Madness.

Anyway, I snapped one up on Ebay a couple of weeks ago, and in parallel I picked up a couple of extra mesh straps; one of which was always destined for this little sweetie (the watch, not me). But as ever, synchronising the arrival of watch and strap can never be depended on, so I took a few minutes this morning to to slap on the only 18mm mesh I have. Nicked the mesh from the green ST5, which was in turn nicked off the blue one.

Madness.

Stabbed the left index finger with the spring bar tool, of course; so had the little bubble of blood on me lickle wicky-winger to work around 'cos I didn't want to smear it all over the mesh. Every now and again I licked it off, but moments later the same sized blob appeared; no larger, but no smaller.

Madness.

Anyways, there's little to add other than my usual admiration for these lovely little (35mm) Chinese mechanical watches. This particular example has the tiny blob of red on the second hand that I like to see on these watches. Reminds me of the blood letting necessary to swap straps. And the case back's a particularly clean example of the usual Sea-Gull logo etching. The vast majority of vintage Chinese watches have something similar, and that's summat for them to be proud of. Even now, most Swiss watches have little more than a production number and date to look at. And the thing ticks nicely, so I haven't bothered to open it up to make sure the movement's all in order. Look, these ST5s are a commodity, so for me it's better to just enjoy the look and feel of 'em and leave the more collector instincts to one side.

So all I need (I should say "need") is a nice looking red lacquer dialled ST5 (or maybe some equivalent from Shanghai or Beijing) and even I would have to consider my little collection of vintage Chinese mechs to be complete enough for one lifetime.

Oh no it ain't. Tune in tomorrow for another update on that point: as I said numerous times on this post, madness.

Shiny, innit.

Ric


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



jopex said:


> View attachment 1026184
> 
> View attachment 1026116


Hey Jopex, nice combo!! Love that strap, and the watch of course!

Congrats mate!:-!

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Garton flieger


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Luisão said:


> Hey Jopex, nice combo!! Love that strap, and the watch of course!
> 
> Congrats mate!:-!
> 
> ...


Thank you Luis. I designed it myself and a local strapmaker made it for me. I did play with it today and darkend it up a bit, trying to make it look more vintage.


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1026071
> View attachment 1026072


Thats an absolute beauty,can i ask where you found it?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



pinkits said:


> Thats an absolute beauty,can i ask where you found it?


Dave's got quite the eye for spotting such things. A chap could do worse than simply copying is collection, move for move.

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

One of my favorite ST5 dials, a black Seagull railway.b-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*






























Good morning to the lot of yer.

I've decided to celebrate Good Friday by writin' in t'vernacular. Mancunian vernacular, right? Like ***** would 'ave wanted.

So yesterday evening I got back from t'office with this 'ere Shuangling 20 Zuan in one mitt and a Juchten strap in me other. Then used t'strap changin' tool (or wot's left o' the buggah 'cos it's lookin' a bit eroded, right) to get ter... this.

Spotted this watch on me favourate TaoBao store sum months ago, but forgot to include it in me Beijing mass order back in January, daft sod that I am. Wus gonna wait until I inevitably order summat else, the I 'ad a brainwave, right; why not ask Warrior Jun Liao if he could sort it out fer mi?

So I did. And he did. And it's 'ere. Job's a good un.

Them squiggles are the days o' the week in Chinese so it's a bit 'ard to figure out 'ow to set the buggah. Wikipedia had that sorted, but now I 'ave a bit of a readability problem on me 'ands.

Literally.

Any 'ow, the red blood drop matches the red Shuangling logo dead proper like. And the dial 'as this vertical brushed effect wot I 'aven't seen on any other watch, right. It looks dead good in real life, yeah. Better than these sh1te photos, any 'ow. Looks dead posh 'cos it's dead shiny, right. I tried it on the mesh fer a laugh but that wus too shiny, so I shoved it straight back into the Juchtens.

Sorted.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

View attachment 1027676
View attachment 1027677


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



pinkits said:


> Thats an absolute beauty,can i ask where you found it?


Thanks mate.

From the time asuming the Shanghai as can't see many pics. on the forum at the mo (trouble at mill and all that, hope it's sorted soon, really annoying seeing attachments all over the place)

Found on a T.B. site and sent a link to John at goodstuffs to check. He now lists. One and a half weeks later on my wrist.
Wasn't expecting the 'round table' patterned dial btw. Not bad for $90. 38mm case, 11 thk., 45mm lug to lug, 20mm strap, about the best size for my 7" wrist.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Love that double rhom. Ric.
Been very close a few times on that.
Have you tried a matching red strap yet


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Ric Capucho said:


> Dave's got quite the eye for spotting such things. A chap could do worse than simply copying is collection, move for move.
> 
> Ric


Hark who's talking , some of your's are killer.....and that double rhom. Beijing just knock out


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> From the time asuming the Shanghai as can't see many pics. on the forum at the mo (trouble at mill and all that, hope it's sorted soon, really annoying seeing attachments all over the place)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that,just looked on good stuffs its a bargain with a bracelet and leather strap too,i think Shanghai make some fab value for money pieces,i think john may be hearing from me although i am not exactly on his xmas card list...ha ha.....by the way i do agree with Ric,you do have excellent taste.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Nice one Ric!

Did you order it with the black date wheel or did it just turn up like that?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



arktika1148 said:


> Love that double rhom. Ric.
> Been very close a few times on that.
> Have you tried a matching red strap yet


Sadly, Dave, I bought the last few hundred remaining Shuanglings on TaoBao last week and had them all destroyed so that this is the last one anywhere in the world. Felt a bit bad about that for a moment, but now happy as it's the only watch in my collection that you don't have already, or you don't have a nicer version of. Same goes with that Kath.

Small sacrifice to make for one-upmanship, methinks.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



hked said:


> Nice one Ric!
> 
> Did you order it with the black date wheel or did it just turn up like that?


Sent the pickie from our favorate TaoBao Beijing store (the one with the red date wheel) to our collective mate Jun and it turned up with the black date wheel. Fine by me either way. I think the one on TaoBao is "representative" of the type, if you see what I mean. A least this way I don't have to chisel off the ****ty cyclops that the original pickie shows.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Thought I'd heard of double diamond somewhere Classic Ads Double Diamond - You know where you are with DD - YouTube


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Yep, reloop with a cheep-o-mix beat and grounded again...lousy weather











So Mr Capucho, you need to get high again and I know just the right stuff for you. This lovely cub,it was ex Portuguese Air Force and it is in flight condition. Currently operated by Flight Club of Leiria.So do i deserve your fisrt like?










​


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Ric Capucho said:


> Sadly, Dave, I bought the last few hundred remaining Shuanglings on TaoBao last week and had them all destroyed so that this is the last one anywhere in the world. Felt a bit bad about that for a moment, but now happy as it's the only watch in my collection that you don't have already, or you don't have a nicer version of. Same goes with that Kath.
> 
> Small sacrifice to make for one-upmanship, methinks.
> 
> Ric


Sorry mate the plan back-fired.....they are listed again )


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

The black one today:









Regards,
Martin


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Felt like strapping on a fungus...

View attachment 1028284


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



crosswind said:


> Yep, reloop with a cheep-o-mix beat and grounded again...lousy weather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have about 30 hours on a J3 Cub, and another 20-25 on a Supercub with (I think) about 120bhp. That looks like a 150bhp engine in that loooooong cowl. Very nice, and I bet it climbs like an angel. The only problem with Cubs is keeping the stick back on landing as the thump in yer arse naturally bumps the stick forward, which ain't a good thing to do in a tail dragger.

Once you've finished messin' about in nose wheel aircraft you should do a tail wheel conversion course.

Ric


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Great to hear some input from you. She's a beauty, if only "my" Pa 38 look like that, it's blasphemy have a piper with a cessna clock (broken) but she is a charming old girl, full of charisma (I my mind).
Thank you Rick, and you need to get back where you belong yes that's right in cockpit.
Trying very hard to forget rotorcrafts, if I can score a place in the international student exchange next year, i will start my course in a Schweizer 300C
All the best


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



crosswind said:


> Great to hear some input from you. She's a beauty, if only "my" Pa 38 look like that, it's blasphemy have a piper with a cessna clock (broken) but she is a charming old girl, full of charisma (I my mind).
> Thank you Rick, and you need to get back where you belong yes that's right in cockpit.
> Trying very hard to forget rotorcrafts, if I can score a place in the international student exchange next year, i will start my course in a Schweizer 300C
> All the best


I also have about 20 hours in a Chipmunk, and in fact once spent an afternoon chatting to the guy who sold about 20 of them retrofitted with Lycoming engines (blasphemy!) to the Portuguese airforce. I saw a few of them last summer doing aerobatics overhead where we had our family holiday. Those students do *terrible* loops, but a least they're having fun.

The big airforce base where they're stationed is built on the land of an old farm called Secotes. It was nationalised in 1974: from the Capucho family.

Ric


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Ric Capucho said:


> I also have about 20 hours in a Chipmunk, and in fact once spent an afternoon chatting to the guy who sold about 20 of them retrofitted with Lycoming engines (blasphemy!) to the Portuguese airforce. I saw a few of them last summer doing aerobatics overhead where we had our family holiday. Those students do *terrible* loops, but a least they're having fun.
> 
> The big airforce base where they're stationed is built on the land of an old farm called Secotes. It was nationalised in 1974: from the Capucho family.
> 
> Ric


Love the Chipmunk, one day....
Sory to eart that story about the farm
All best


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

perfect....
Zeljko gde si tvoj postavio ))) Ljubi te brat


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



jopex said:


> Thank you Luis. I designed it myself and a local strapmaker made it for me. I did play with it today and darkend it up a bit, trying to make it look more vintage.


The strap turned out very nicely, is unique and the stitching even matches the red star! Well done my friend


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Ric Capucho said:


> Sent the pickie from our favorate TaoBao Beijing store (the one with the red date wheel) to our collective mate Jun and it turned up with the black date wheel. Fine by me either way. I think the one on TaoBao is "representative" of the type, if you see what I mean. A least this way I don't have to chisel off the ****ty cyclops that the original pickie shows.
> 
> Ric


Thanks Ric. I thought I was the only one..........and look what you made me do :-d.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



hked said:


> The strap turned out very nicely, is unique and the stitching even matches the red star! Well done my friend


Thanks Ed!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



hked said:


> Thanks Ric. I thought I was the only one..........and look what you made me do :-d.
> View attachment 1027928


Damn! And I told that guy to destroy the rest!

Did you already get it in yer hands? Looks like an Ed photo, so I'm guessing you found it in Hong Kong. It's the metal look of the thing that gets me, like the whole watch, dial, hands, case, crown, markers, movement, the bloody lot was ground out of a single billet of surgical steel and then two bits of red paint applied.

Look forward to seeing what sort of strap yer throw it on. Report back here with a wrist shot once you've made a decision. Get to it, chop chop.

Ric


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Yeah, how did you know? Must be the crap photography.

And I managed to get two from your favourite TB seller before he destroyed the world's last supply of 20 zuan silver Shuanglings. Then he found another batch under his pillow and put them up for sale again. Gotta praise the ingenuity of the Chinese watch seller, and at least he didn't double or triple the price as many do on freakin' TB.

They are both too lovely to adorn my wrists so will probably stay NOS.......for a while, so no strap choice I'm afraid :-d.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1028055
> View attachment 1028057
> View attachment 1028058
> View attachment 1028060
> View attachment 1028061


Yeah, that Shanghai does it for me; takes a lot to drag the eyes away from the ZunDa, so it's got to be summat special. It's the cleanliness of the white dial in combination with the propellor hands. Nice.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Ric Capucho said:


> Yeah, that Shanghai does it for me; takes a lot to drag the eyes away from the ZunDa, so it's got to be summat special. It's the cleanliness of the white dial in combination with the propellor hands. Nice.
> 
> Ric


Bit of a sucker for blue hands and markers. Couldn't not get this one 

Glanced at the RT kitchen clock a few minutes ago and the Shanghia is 4 seconds fast, that's from Tuesday, 4 days, not bad at all. It hacks btw so was set.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Good afternoon guys!

Today I grabbed my Passion (by Celsus), on a new strap Havana from Sectime, for a sunny Saturday. Finally the sun!b-)


























































Happy Easter to all of You!
Luís M


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Japanese on nato, (broken camera is a broken camera), Yep, i've steal again, so please dad don't arrest me, i will not do it agian. So for all law officers out there keep the good work, is trully a honorable profession.










Ric, most of our fighter jockeys aren't that bad, but the Sar guys, those are pretty [email protected] good pilots, 751 Squadron "so the others may live" GodSpeed guys and girls
751 Squadron Rescue from MSC Orchestra 1st of April 2012 - YouTube


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*















Happy Easter everyone.

Hope all remembered the time change over-night


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

After your post yesterday I couldn't help myself..I ordered the Shanghai..


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

For the end of March, Parnis


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



hosemg12 said:


> After your post yesterday I couldn't help myself..I ordered the Shanghai..


Congrats. mate


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1029340
> View attachment 1029341
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody did well with Easter Eggs.  The watches are gorgeous. b-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



slowcoach said:


> Somebody did well with Easter Eggs.  The watches are gorgeous. b-)


Thanks mate.

Could do with some spring weather now. Still snow and frost around (


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

Hello all, I've been skipping through this thread with great interest, trying my best not to remember that I am actually at work presently..... There are some absolutely beautiful watches on show - particularly the Parnis ones - gorgeous. A couple of questions if someone could enlighten me - where would I go to try to purchase one or two of these watches? Plus, does anyone know where I could get a "station" style homage, similar to Mondaine etc? Kind regards. SP


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*

For all questions on Parnis: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/buying-parnis-read-first-798342.html


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: March 2013 Chinese watch wrist check.....WRUW today*



Thrax said:


> For all questions on Parnis: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/buying-parnis-read-first-798342.html


Thanks very much Thrax - that is a really informative and helpful guide. Ta


----------

